# Concept 'Kalaban' & Lombardo 'Alvestson'



## brucers (20 Mar 2010)

Does anyone know a bit more about these bikes.

I'm riding the Kalaban which I got to 'do up' and despite it looking a bit rough (been used for proper mountain biking maybe!), it has excellent gears. They make climbing inclines and hill so much easier than a couple of other bikes I was riding. Was described somewhere as the bike equivalent of a Land Rover! I was just wondering what people thought/know of it and concept bikes generally.

Has anyone heard of Lombardo bikes. I can only find their Italian website. I am pondering a second hand aluminium Alveston, although don't have the model number but I'd like to hear any opinions/knowledge you have.

Cheers


----------

